# closed reduction of shoulder



## ggparker14 (Jun 30, 2011)

Would 23655 be appropriate code for closed reduction of shoulder dislocation with conscious sedation?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## maryanneheath (Jun 30, 2011)

Conscious sedation does not count as anesthesia in coding. Here is what CPT assistant has to say:

Anesthesia reporting for codes specifying "with anesthesia" 
CPT Assistant, Special 2006 Page: 2 Category: 
Related Information
Anesthesia 

Question:

Do the phrases "with anesthesia" or "requiring anesthesia" in CPT code descriptors preclude the reporting of anesthesia codes?

AMA Comment:

It should be noted that there are certain CPT code descriptors in the CPT codebook that include the phrases "with anesthesia" or "requiring anesthesia." These phrases indicate that the work involved in performing that procedure requires anesthesia, whether it is general anesthesia, regional anesthesia, or monitored anesthesia care. The appropriate anesthesia code is reported separately. Moderate (conscious) sedation is not an anesthesia service.


----------

